# [Suche] gute Action-Thriller



## tiger-gamefreak (7. März 2012)

Hallo
Da ich nun für ein paar Wochen verletzungsbedingt ans Bett gefesselt bin und meine gesamte Filmsammlung durch habe, benötige ich eure Hilfe. Ich suche nämlich gute Action-Thriller. Ich bin jetzt schon seit Tagen bei IMdB und in diversen Foren am Suchen, aber es wird immer schwieriger gutes Material zu finden.

Wie gesagt suche ich Action-Thriller, am liebsten die über CIA, FBI etc. Arbeit erzählen aber auch über Gangster Profis und Mafia. Auch gerne Filme die in den 1920-50 gespielt habe. Gegen einen guten Western ,Action-film àla Die Hard oder Kriegsfilm hab ich auch nichts einzuwenden. Was ich jedoch gar nicht mag sind Science-fiction, Alien, Fantasy oder unsinnige Horrorfilme. Bin auch an Serien wie 24, Spartacus, Broadwalk Empire interessiert !

hier sind ein paar Beispiele mit, in meinen Augen, guten Filmen:

Departed, Bourne Trilogie, Hurt Locker, Taken, Lucky Number Slevin, the Code, Safe House, Leon der Profi, Drive, The Untouchables, Smoking Aces, The Town, Heat, Kill the Irishman,Shooter, Once Upon a Time in America, Godfellas, Godfather oder auch asiatische wie Oldboy.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen meine Langeweile zu vertreiben !:smile:

Greetz


----------



## 0815 (9. März 2012)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau ob das in das Genre Action Thriller fällt, doch spontan würden mir mal " Repoman, 96 Hours, oder No Country for Old Men sind Filme die ich mir immer mal wieder gerne anschaue. Sind nicht die neusten, aber vielleicht kennst du ja einen von diesen dreien noch nicht. Auf jeden fall gute Besserung


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2012)

Also, da gibt es natürlich sehr viele Filme... mas schauen.... 

da gibt es zB einen sehr guten recht neuen Film über einen Iren, der erst Anführer in einer korrupten Gewerkschaft wird und zum "Gangsterboss" wird und sich mit der Mafia anlegt, spielt in den 70er Jahren und basiert auf wahren Begebenheiten: Bulletprof Gangster OFDb - Bulletproof Gangster (2011)

Dann wären da natürlich auch Filme wie Fight Club OFDb - Fight Club (1999) oder Sieben OFDb - Sieben (1995) , die ich als absolute Thriller-Klassiker der 90er Jahre sehe. Sieben ist halt auch mit einem gewissen Grusel-Anteil, da es um die Jagd nach einem grausamen Mörder geht - also kaum Kampf/Action, aber ein grandioser, düsterer Film.

Auch gut ist zB Smoking Aces OFDb - Smokin' Aces (2006) oder Lucky Number Slevin OFDb - Lucky # Slevin (2006) die beiden Filme haben auch eine Menge schwarzen Humor, vor allem letzterer.

Oder auch Der blutige Pfad Gottes OFDb - Blutige Pfad Gottes, Der (1999) , auch da gibt es viele Schmunzelszenen, obwohl der Film an sich sehr "brutal" abgeht. Und wenn es wirklich übertriebene Daueraction sein soll, dann schau Dir auch mal Shoot em Up mit Clive Owen an: OFDb - Shoot 'Em Up (2007) 

Ebenfalls mit CLive Owen, aber eher ein "intelligenter" und realistischerer Action-Agenten-Thriller ist The International, offiziell eine deutsche Produktion vom deutschen Regissuer Tom Tykwer und wirklich gut: OFDb - International, The (2009)- 

Auch gut, aber dabei oft nachdenklich, ist Ghost Dog OFDb - Ghost Dog - Der Weg des Samurai (1999)


Und wenn Du Scarface noch nicht kennst, dann schau dir den an - der ist inzwischen auch ungeschnitten zu haben, war bis vor kurzem indiziert - schon recht alt, aber verdammt gut: OFDb - Scarface (1983)


Und noch ein paar asiatische Tipps: I saw the Devil http://www.ofdb.de/film/198380,I-Saw-the-Devil---Rache-ist-ein-tiefer-Abgrund => sehr brutal, selbst im Vergleich zu Oldboy

Man from nowhere  http://www.ofdb.de/film/204037,The-Man-from-Nowhere

Bittersweet Life http://www.ofdb.de/film/69932,Bittersweet-Life


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. März 2012)

0815 schrieb:


> No Country for Old Men


 
Mein absoluter Lieblingsfilm. Ein Meisterwerk! 


Desweiteren könntest du mal die hier unter die Lupe nehmen:

Die üblichen Verdächtigen
Public Enemies, nicht zu verwechseln mit der auch sehr guten zweiteiligen Reihe:
Public Enemy No.1
Road to Perdition
Casino
L.A. Confidential
American Gangster
Man on Fire
Training Day (jaja, ich mag den Denzel...)
Book of Eli (ok ok, das war der letzte mit ihm )
Gesetz der Rache
City of God
Gomorrha
Gran Torino
Collateral
A History of Violence
Die Verurteilten
Erbarmungslos

Wahrscheinlich kennst du davon schon welche, aber ich hoffe ein paar dir unbekannte Schmankerl sind dabei!


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (9. März 2012)

Miller's Crossing (1990) - Original Theatrical Trailer - YouTube
American Gangster Trailer German - YouTube
Snatch Schweine und Diamanten Trailer (Deutsch) - YouTube
Collateral - Trailer German / Deutsch - YouTube
Brügge sehen... und sterben? Trailer german - YouTube
Reservoir Dogs (1992) Deutscher Trailer - YouTube

Serie:
A Tribute to Breaking Bad - YouTube

Edit:
Insomnia - Schlaflos (2002) Deutscher Trailer - YouTube
Fargo (HQ-Trailer-1996) - YouTube


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. März 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Auch gut, aber dabei oft nachdenklich, ist Ghost Dog OFDb - Ghost Dog - Der Weg des Samurai (1999)



Ein wirklich überragender Film in allen Belangen... Forest Whitaker überzeugt absolut in seiner Rolle als unorthodoxer Killer, welcher streng nach dem Ehrenkodex der Samurai lebt, die urbanen Einflüsse seiner Auftraggeber aus dem italo-amerikanischen Bereich und vor allen Dingen der nur als kongenial zu bezeichnende Soundtrack von The RZA, all dies sichert "Ghost Dog" einen Platz unter den Top 10 der besten 90er Jahre Filme.

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWw6ttP7af4

Nach diesem Film sind Geist, Körper und Seele erst mal wieder entspannt.



> Und wenn Du Scarface noch nicht kennst, dann schau dir den an - der ist inzwischen auch ungeschnitten zu haben, war bis vor kurzem indiziert - schon recht alt, aber verdammt gut: OFDb - Scarface (1983)


You don't **** with Tony Montana. DER Film, der die 80er stilistisch wie wohl kein anderer prägte... Al Pacino auf dem Höhepunkt.
Dazu auch hier ein Top Soundtrack von Giorgio Moroder.



> I saw the Devil OFDb - I Saw the Devil - Rache ist ein tiefer Abgrund (2010) => sehr brutal, selbst im Vergleich zu Oldboy


Sehr krasser Genrebeitrag... Ein Film, der niemanden kalt lassen wird.
Koreatypisch mit exzellenten Schauspielern besetzt und technisch makellos inszeniert.

Es sollte tunlichst die "Black Edition" (siehe OFdB Link) angeschaut werden.


----------



## tiger-gamefreak (10. März 2012)

Erstmal vielen Dank an alle für diese ausführliche Auflistung !
@ 0815 : Leider kenne ich die 3 schon  Trotzdem danke und danke !
@ Herbboy: Big Thanks für diese detaillierte Liste ! die Hollywoodfilme hab ich schon gesehen, doch habe noch keinen der asiatischen Filme gesehen. Ausserdem danke das du sie direkt verlinkt hast, diese Seite kannte ich noch nicht, vorher benutzte ich immer imdb und rottentomatoes, jedoch war es da sehr schwer nach den top xxx filmen noch was zu finden ! Diese Seite ist hervorragend für underdogs !
@ h.101: Wie ich sehe haben wir etwa den gleichen Geschmack, bin auch ein Denzel und Eastwood Fan 
@ Dirty_Sanchez: Danke, auch hier wieder ein paar, mir unbekannte, filme dabei !
@ Colonel Faulkne: Vielen Dank für deine Kritiken ! Werde mir Ghost dog sofort reinziehen ! Scarface ist mirnatürlich bekannt, jedoch frage ich mich ob ich die cut oder uncut Version gesehen habe, mal nach kontrollieren


----------

